# Family Guy???



## MarieP

I have seen a trend lately of professing Christians noting that they like "Family Guy." From my understanding, it mocks the Christian faith and is the epitome of coarse jesting. Is this a correct understanding of the show? From what I've heard, it went off the air because even non-Christians thought it was too over the edge. Am I wrong? If I'm not, why is it such an appeal to professing Christians lately, particularly the teen and college crowd?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

I have only seen about 2 episodes, as I am not much of a TV watcher. However, the main plot "gimmick" is matricide, the little toddler repeatedly and intentionally attempts to kill his mother.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Like _The Simpsons_, it's somewhat of an equal-opportunity mocker, but yes, your summary is pretty accurate. We turned off our satellite when Grace was born; I didn't realize it was off the air because Hulu keeps promoting it.


----------



## Andres

I will admit I used to watch it several years ago until my conscience wouldn't let me any longer. I have since repented. Yes, it's a blasphemous show indeed. I can remember episodes with a character supposed to be Christ and he would do all manner of stupid, blasphemous things. There is absolutely no excuse for a Christian to watch this show.


----------



## Reformed Thomist

For what it's worth, the show's creator/executive producer/star, Seth MacFarlane, is an outspoken atheist and supporter of gay 'marriage'.


----------



## AThornquist

It's blasphemous.


----------



## Tim

I too have repented of watching this show. It is a very funny show, but I found that the Lord gave me a conscience that was _far_ more sensitive than my funny bone, and I praise Him for it. Let us all turn away from blasphemy in the media, arts, and show business.


----------



## raekwon

Reformed Thomist said:


> For what it's worth, the show's creator/executive producer/star, Seth MacFarlane, is an outspoken atheist and supporter of gay 'marriage'.



So?

The first few seasons were hilarious, and then it was cancelled. It was brought back about 5 years ago and hasn't been the same since. I don't watch anywhere near as often as I once did -- not because I'm convicted that it's a sin, but because it's just not funny anymore. They're trying too hard (and yes, part of that "trying too hard" is the over-the-top attempts at offense). But, I won't rebuke a professing Christian for enjoying it. Not my place, nor do I think it's anyone's here.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

raekwon said:


> Reformed Thomist said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, the show's creator/executive producer/star, Seth MacFarlane, is an outspoken atheist and supporter of gay 'marriage'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> The first few seasons were hilarious, and then it was cancelled. It was brought back about 5 years ago and hasn't been the same since. I don't watch anywhere near as often as I once did -- not because I'm convicted that it's a sin, but because it's just not funny anymore. They're trying too hard (and yes, part of that "trying too hard" is the over-the-top attempts at offense). But, I won't rebuke a professing Christian for enjoying it. Not my place, nor do I think it's anyone's here.
Click to expand...


#amensomebody


----------



## Peairtach

Blasphemous rubbish. Unfunny. 

They no doubt got the idea for the show from the Simpsons, so no originality there.

At least the Simpsons used to be funny, but they also sometimes had blasphemy.


----------



## Rufus

Used to watch it all the time. The think that made me stop watching it was the episode when Meg becomes a "Christian religious freak" because of Kirk Cameron and Brian is outed as an atheist and is persecuted for it. Brian than convinces Meg that there is no God by saying that how could there be a God when she was so ugly and why aren't there pictures from the hubble telescope of a guy sitting on a throne. Looking back, both arguements are illogical seeing as they do not present the God of the Bible but rather the god of Michelangelo paintings.


----------



## "William The Baptist"

Coming from a younger perspective, it was very "in" to like Family guy. I remember a few years ago how nearly ALL of my professing "Christian" friends my age watched it without remorse and promoted it. I tried watching it to see what it was all about... but it was ridiculously inappropriate and my sensitivity to such vulgarity and sinful behaviors turned me off to it. From a female perspective, I noticed a lot of young ladies my age would watch it so the guys would think they we're "cool" (for lack of a better way to describe it). I have even heard some of my friends claim that they watch such shows(more than family guy) for "fellowship" purposes. For example: I asked a strong Christian friend of mine point blank why she would watch such a show, her reply was along the lines of it was to "minister" to her non-believing and "weaker" brothers and sisters to show she wanted to spend time with them, and she wasn't "legalistic". I was shocked. It was compromise under a guise of "ministry". I think, too, it is a lack of understanding, a lack of reverence (this is VERY prominent among a lot of my friends my age); due to youth groups/college groups, companions of fools, and not being exposed to mature believers... they simply do not have a solid understanding of how Holy God is.

I may step on toes but the recent "popular" and inappropriate shows I have heard about (and at least been exposed to) is Southpark and The Office. I do not understand the appeal as a believer.

Moreover, I do not see how we can draw entertainment from such a sinful world or how one can find pleasure in such impure, crude, and sinfully passionate worldliness? I would have to respectfully disagree that it is "ok" to watch such shows (namely family guy to stay on topic). The more we are immersed in ungodliness the less we are actively striving for purity, holiness, uprightness, to be blameless, to be as lights in the midst of a crooked and perverse generation. This, to me, is a tragedy... how can we be lights to such a perverse generation if we ourselves are just as preoccupied with what the world is preoccupied with?


----------



## MarieP

Thanks for your reply, Leah! Praise God for the discernment God has given you....I will pray for you and your friends!


----------



## yoyoceramic

The question that always cuts me to the core (no matter to what I'm doing/watching/listening) is, "how does Christ's obedience, death, and resurrection inform what I am currently engaging in".


----------



## Tim

raekwon said:


> But, I won't rebuke a professing Christian for enjoying it. Not my place, nor do I think it's anyone's here.



Isn't there a place for a tactful, loving, and kind rebuke from a fellow Christian, appropriate for the particular circumstance? Especially from an elder such as yourself? I have greatly appreciated those who have provided caution to me regarding various media that I might attend to (iron sharpens iron; Prov. 27:17, etc).


----------



## Rufus

"William The Baptist" said:


> I may step on toes but the recent "popular" and inappropriate shows I have heard about (and at least been exposed to) is Southpark and The Office. I do not understand the appeal as a believer



I actually do watch The Office with discernment, there have been pro-christian episodes, for instance Micheal got more love from a church youth group going to Mexico than he did from anybody he worked with. Other times the theme is sinful so sometimes I stop watching mid-episode. However, I perhaps should be more careful in what I watch, and that includes The Office.


----------



## raekwon

Tim said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, I won't rebuke a professing Christian for enjoying it. Not my place, nor do I think it's anyone's here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a place for a tactful, loving, and kind rebuke from a fellow Christian, appropriate for the particular circumstance? Especially from an elder such as yourself? I have greatly appreciated those who have provided caution to me regarding various media that I might attend to (iron sharpens iron; Prov. 27:17, etc).
Click to expand...


Of course, Tim. What bothers me are unequivocal declarations that no Christian has any business (insert activity that falls within Christian liberty here).


----------



## "William The Baptist"

raekwon said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> (insert activity that falls within Christian liberty here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, but how do you define "Christian Liberty"?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rich Koster

The show is written by a guy who is pushing the threshold to try to capture more viewers. It's more shock jock cartoons. If someone who doesn't worship God writes a TV script, movie, play or song, I doubt we should expect stuff that is pleasing to us, or God. 

I look at viewing FG this way: It's like eating mud pies. You might taste it to see what it's like, but I doubt you will make a steady diet of it, if your taste buds are working right.


----------



## MarieP

raekwon said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, I won't rebuke a professing Christian for enjoying it. Not my place, nor do I think it's anyone's here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a place for a tactful, loving, and kind rebuke from a fellow Christian, appropriate for the particular circumstance? Especially from an elder such as yourself? I have greatly appreciated those who have provided caution to me regarding various media that I might attend to (iron sharpens iron; Prov. 27:17, etc).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Tim. What bothers me are unequivocal declarations that no Christian has any business (insert activity that falls within Christian liberty here).
Click to expand...


Has it been proven to be an issue of Christian liberty? 

"But fornication and all uncleanness or covetousness, let it not even be named among you, as is fitting for saints; neither filthiness, nor foolish talking, nor coarse jesting[/B], which are not fitting, but rather giving of thanks"- Eph. 5:3-4

Family Guy appears to me to fit into the filthy, foolish (ie godless) talking, and coarse jesting category. Why would we be entertained by something that will cause the wrath of God to come upon the sons of disobedience (v.6)? "Therefore do not be partakers with them" (v.7)


----------



## "William The Baptist"

Rufus said:


> I actually do watch The Office with discernment, there have been pro-christian episodes, for instance Micheal got more love from a church youth group going to Mexico than he did from anybody he worked with. Other times the theme is sinful so sometimes I stop watching mid-episode. However, I perhaps should be more careful in what I watch, and that includes The Office.



I see. I used to do that in a similar sense, as well. So I do know what you are saying! I have found that the more I allow the allures of the world (common tv shows, music, movies, books, youtube videos) to draw me in, the less time I have to delight myself in the Lord (and the more I delight in Him, the more I find my desires are in reality His desires). Psalm 37:4 "Delight thyself also in the LORD; and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart." I am not saying it is wrong to find simple pleasure in different things in this world, but it is different when the form of entertainment is somewhat vulgar and known for it. If I do not hate what is evil then how can I love what God declares as good?

I do not mean to be patronizing at all. For it is with the utmost sense of urgency I am aware of how much I lack... so I am thrown into more zealous studying of God's word with my time, time in prayer, and seeking His wisdom instead of the world's passing trends. I know I am no where near where I ought to be in my knowledge nor in my faith... so it is extremely convicting to sit and use my time on myself being filled with "worldliness" when God sits upon the throne worthy of being glorified through my life.


----------



## SolaScriptura

I enjoy watching King of the Hill. Is that ok?


----------



## raekwon

"William The Baptist" said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> (insert activity that falls within Christian liberty here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, but how do you define "Christian Liberty"?
Click to expand...


Sure. It's the freedom that we have in Christ to make judgment calls regarding what we do or do not partake in, if it's not clearly delineated in Scripture as sinful. I look see this in Romans 14, among other places. I personally have a difficult time saying (or deducing from Scripture) that watching a show that contains some off-color humor as sinful.

That's certainly not to say that everyone should partake (just as some should not partake in, say, alcohol), but I can't tell EVERY Christian that they're sinning for doing so (just like with alcohol).



MarieP said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, I won't rebuke a professing Christian for enjoying it. Not my place, nor do I think it's anyone's here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a place for a tactful, loving, and kind rebuke from a fellow Christian, appropriate for the particular circumstance? Especially from an elder such as yourself? I have greatly appreciated those who have provided caution to me regarding various media that I might attend to (iron sharpens iron; Prov. 27:17, etc).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Tim. What bothers me are unequivocal declarations that no Christian has any business (insert activity that falls within Christian liberty here).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has it been proven to be an issue of Christian liberty?
> 
> "But fornication and all uncleanness or covetousness, let it not even be named among you, as is fitting for saints; neither filthiness, nor foolish talking, nor coarse jesting[/B], which are not fitting, but rather giving of thanks"- Eph. 5:3-4
> 
> Family Guy appears to me to fit into the filthy, foolish (ie godless) talking, and coarse jesting category. Why would we be entertained by something that will cause the wrath of God to come upon the sons of disobedience (v.6)? "Therefore do not be partakers with them" (v.7)
Click to expand...


I guess I'm not there yet, at least not with the majority of the show. Yes, there's some stuff that we should consider blasphemous, but it's a broad brush to paint an entire series with. Perhaps I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Frosty

There is no good reason to watch Family Guy, in my opinion. The show is witty and full of satire (actually, the basic theme of the show, which gives it its appeal), but crosses the line far too often in an attempt to be edgy. Shots are taken at Christians and even the Lord Himself. Not kidding.

The show also has quite a bit of "humor" directed at mentally-challenged and physically-handicapped folks. If you think that's funny. 

*"But wait a minute, it's all done in a light-hearted and charitable way! You need to lighten up! It's just a joke!"*

Blasphemy is never funny, even if it's meant to be a joke. Making fun of mentally-challenged and physically-handicapped people is never funny, even if it's meant to be a joke.


Why can't we find a show that is witty and satirical and not blasphemous? I'm all for it in that case.

My roommate in college loved the show.


----------



## Andres

raekwon said:


> "William The Baptist" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> (insert activity that falls within Christian liberty here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, but how do you define "Christian Liberty"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. It's the freedom that we have in Christ to make judgment calls regarding what we do or do not partake in, if it's not clearly delineated in Scripture as sinful. I look see this in Romans 14, among other places. I personally have a difficult time saying (or deducing from Scripture) that watching a show that contains some off-color humor as sinful.
> 
> That's certainly not to say that everyone should partake (just as some should not partake in, say, alcohol), but I can't tell EVERY Christian that they're sinning for doing so (just like with alcohol).
> 
> 
> 
> MarieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, I won't rebuke a professing Christian for enjoying it. Not my place, nor do I think it's anyone's here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't there a place for a tactful, loving, and kind rebuke from a fellow Christian, appropriate for the particular circumstance? Especially from an elder such as yourself? I have greatly appreciated those who have provided caution to me regarding various media that I might attend to (iron sharpens iron; Prov. 27:17, etc).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, Tim. What bothers me are unequivocal declarations that no Christian has any business (insert activity that falls within Christian liberty here).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has it been proven to be an issue of Christian liberty?
> 
> "But fornication and all uncleanness or covetousness, let it not even be named among you, as is fitting for saints; neither filthiness, nor foolish talking, nor coarse jesting[/B], which are not fitting, but rather giving of thanks"- Eph. 5:3-4
> 
> Family Guy appears to me to fit into the filthy, foolish (ie godless) talking, and coarse jesting category. Why would we be entertained by something that will cause the wrath of God to come upon the sons of disobedience (v.6)? "Therefore do not be partakers with them" (v.7)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not there yet, at least not with the majority of the show. Yes, there's some stuff that we should consider blasphemous, but it's a broad brush to paint an entire series with. Perhaps I'm wrong, though.
Click to expand...


Rae, I don't know how familiar you are with this show, but this isn't just an issue of some "off-color humor". I could see your point if that were the case. But this show features, no glorifies, rank blasphemy. You seem to admit this, so I don’t understand what you mean when you say there are instances of blasphemy, but the series isn’t blasphemous. Violations of the 2nd and 3rd commandment are *always sin* (the show regularly violates these with their supposed “Jesus” character), not an issue of Christian liberty.


----------



## JoannaV

Some people will watch anything whilst others do not engage in any leisure activity which they cannot prove is actively glorifying God, but most of us are somewhere in between. Hopefully God is moving us from the former towards the latter. So I'd say some people have been purged of the FG addiction whereas others have not reached that point yet  Some people might find Family Guy to be light entertainment for a while after they have stopped watching South Park, say.


----------



## Pilgrim

MarieP said:


> I have seen a trend lately of professing Christians noting that they like "Family Guy." From my understanding, it mocks the Christian faith and is the epitome of coarse jesting. Is this a correct understanding of the show? From what I've heard, it went off the air because even non-Christians thought it was too over the edge. Am I wrong? If I'm not, why is it such an appeal to professing Christians lately, particularly the teen and college crowd?



One could just as well ask why MMA appeals to many of the same folks and why some who should know better insist that Jesus was a "party animal," etc.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I admit to have watched and laughed at South Park's Mormon episode.

I also watched Battlestar Galatica series and noted all the Mormon undertones which were later verified by others, given the background of the series' producer, Glen Larson, a Mormon.

AMR


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> (Eph 5:8) For ye were sometimes darkness, but now are ye light in the Lord: walk as children of light:
> 
> (Eph 5:9) (For the fruit of the Spirit is in all goodness and righteousness and truth
> 
> 
> (Eph 5:10) Proving what is acceptable unto the Lord.
> 
> 
> (Eph 5:11) And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them.
> 
> 
> (Eph 5:12) For it is a shame even to speak of those things which are done of them in secret.
> 
> 
> (Eph 5:13) But all things that are reproved are made manifest by the light: for whatsoever doth make manifest is light.
> 
> 
> (Eph 5:14) Wherefore he saith, Awake thou that sleepest, and arise from the dead, and Christ shall give thee light.
> 
> 
> (Eph 5:15) See then that ye walk circumspectly, not as fools, but as wise,
> 
> 
> (Eph 5:16) Redeeming the time, because the days are evil.
> 
> 
> (Eph 5:17) Wherefore be ye not unwise, but understanding what the will of the Lord is.



Yes, I have seen it. It is a sad spectacle. I have made myself and my kids turn it off. Kids have come over to my house and turned it on. After it presented itself all I had to do was say how messed up it was and shouldn't they fill their minds with better stuff. It got turned off. Sin is not something we have liberty with. This sitcom promotes the violation of all ten commandments and more that can't be named. The view of Christ is very Arian also. There is nothing divine nor anything worth watching in it. It is a brain dead persons life that loves this kind of stuff and grants liberty here. We don't have liberty to partake in sin.


----------



## steadfast7

The character, religion, and sexual persuasion of the writer is ad hominem and irrelevant. If we were to avoid the work of every unbeliever, we wouldn't be reading, watching, listening to, or interacting with very much at all, would we?

That said, the show is extremely coarse and the comedy is offensive, much of the time. It's certainly on the far end of the spectrum, but differs only in degree from everything else that Hollywood has to offer. I don't see a rational or scriptural method for condemning _Family Guy_ while justifying _Friends_ or _The Office_. How many instances of blasphemy will one permit until the show/movie is deemed anathema?

Those who think it should be avoided should avoid it. But it can't be a sin in and of itself. If you've ever watched the documentary "Not yet rated", it reveals that many of those who sit on anonymous rating boards for television and movies are Christians. These Christians watch movies and television for a living and place ratings on them, thereby restricting its promotion and distribution to younger audience. While America hates this kind of censorship (as the documentary also reveals), thank God for Christians like these who are engaged in the matters of the world.


----------



## LawrenceU

I don't know if I have ever written or said this: You go girl!



"William The Baptist" said:


> Coming from a younger perspective, it was very "in" to like Family guy. I remember a few years ago how nearly ALL of my professing "Christian" friends my age watched it without remorse and promoted it. I tried watching it to see what it was all about... but it was ridiculously inappropriate and my sensitivity to such vulgarity and sinful behaviors turned me off to it. From a female perspective, I noticed a lot of young ladies my age would watch it so the guys would think they we're "cool" (for lack of a better way to describe it). I have even heard some of my friends claim that they watch such shows(more than family guy) for "fellowship" purposes. For example: I asked a strong Christian friend of mine point blank why she would watch such a show, her reply was along the lines of it was to "minister" to her non-believing and "weaker" brothers and sisters to show she wanted to spend time with them, and she wasn't "legalistic". I was shocked. It was compromise under a guise of "ministry". I think, too, it is a lack of understanding, a lack of reverence (this is VERY prominent among a lot of my friends my age); due to youth groups/college groups, companions of fools, and not being exposed to mature believers... they simply do not have a solid understanding of how Holy God is.
> 
> I may step on toes but the recent "popular" and inappropriate shows I have heard about (and at least been exposed to) is Southpark and The Office. I do not understand the appeal as a believer.
> 
> Moreover, I do not see how we can draw entertainment from such a sinful world or how one can find pleasure in such impure, crude, and sinfully passionate worldliness? I would have to respectfully disagree that it is "ok" to watch such shows (namely family guy to stay on topic). The more we are immersed in ungodliness the less we are actively striving for purity, holiness, uprightness, to be blameless, to be as lights in the midst of a crooked and perverse generation. This, to me, is a tragedy... how can we be lights to such a perverse generation if we ourselves are just as preoccupied with what the world is preoccupied with?


----------



## Steve Curtis




----------



## Marrow Man

One of the sad and ironic things is the the series creator, Seth MacFarlane, was scheduled to be on one of the 9/11 flights (American Airlines Flight 11) and missed his flight by only 10 minutes. But instead of giving thanks to God that his life was spared, he blasphemes God.


----------



## LawrenceU

Marrow Man said:


> One of the sad and ironic things is the the series creator, Seth MacFarlane, was scheduled to be on one of the 9/11 flights (American Airlines Flight 11) and missed his flight by only 10 minutes. But instead of giving thanks to God that his life was spared, he blasphemes God.



That is telling, and frightening.


----------



## Tripel

Andres said:


> Violations of the 2nd and 3rd commandment are *always sin* (the show regularly violates these with their supposed “Jesus” character), not an issue of Christian liberty.



Violations of _any_ of the commandments are always sin. But this topic is not about whether or not _we_ can engage in a certain sin. Rather, we are discussing sin that is portrayed in media, and to what extent we can be entertained by that piece of media.

I agree with Rae. It might be a really bad idea to watch Family Guy, but I don't think you can say that across the board it is sinful for someone to watch it. Just like I don't think you can say it is absolutely sinful for anyone to watch a whole host of things. Christian liberty DOES come into play here, but as Rae has said, that doesn't mean we are saying it's OK for everyone to go out and watch it. It's clearly not. 

If someone is going to argue that it's sinful to watch Family Guy because it portrays sin, then he'd be implying that it's sinful for anyone to watch anything that portrays any sin. I don't think that's a line we can draw, because Scripture does not. We have liberty, _not_ to watch whatever we want, but rather to use discernment and wisdom while weighing the pros and cons of a particular piece of entertainment. 

Someone mentioned iron sharpens iron. That's exactly right. It is good and helpful to receive input from others regarding the dangers of a certain movie, book, TV show, or anything else. But what is not helpful is to say that anyone who watches ____________ is absolutely engaging in sin.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

So Daniel, 
God thinks it is okay if you set p0rn, blasphemy, idolatry, drunkenness, adultery, bestiality, thievery, bearing false witness, a breaking of every command constantly in front of your eyes and those around you in the supposed name of Liberty? Where does this label of Liberty come from? Liberty expresses things that aren't sin. The stuff I specifically named are not negotiables. They are sin. At least Lot was vexed in his spirit. And if something vex's your spirit how could you in good conscience before man and God say this is a matter of Liberty?


----------



## steadfast7

I anticipate that this discussion will inevitably lead to the relevant question of whether the stuff portrayed on screen are actual sins committed? See that thread here


----------



## JonathanHunt

The BBC shows family guy here, and they bleep out the worst language and cut the worst scenes - I think some people would be amazed/horrified if they watched it uncut.


----------



## rookie

raekwon said:


> Reformed Thomist said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, the show's creator/executive producer/star, Seth MacFarlane, is an outspoken atheist and supporter of gay 'marriage'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> The first few seasons were hilarious, and then it was cancelled. It was brought back about 5 years ago and hasn't been the same since. I don't watch anywhere near as often as I once did -- not because I'm convicted that it's a sin, but because it's just not funny anymore. They're trying too hard (and yes, part of that "trying too hard" is the over-the-top attempts at offense). But, I won't rebuke a professing Christian for enjoying it. Not my place, nor do I think it's anyone's here.
Click to expand...


It is every christians position to rebuke another christian in sin. Paul rebuked Peter, in public for errors and sin. Jesus rebuked sin. 

How long will this society remain lukewarm on the things of this world. 

Though I agree we can't shut ourselves out of this world completely, and only in heaven will we be free from sin wholely. But we must use discernment toward some activities, and shows that are blatantly blaspheming against God.

And applause to "Williamthebaptist" for standing strong!!!


----------



## Tripel

PuritanCovenanter said:


> So Daniel,
> God thinks it is okay if you set p0rn, blasphemy, idolatry, drunkenness, adultery, bestiality, thievery, bearing false witness, a breaking of every command constantly in front of your eyes and those around you in the supposed name of Liberty?



If that is what you gained from my post, it is a gross misunderstanding.



> Where does this label of Liberty come from? Liberty expresses things that aren't sin. The stuff I specifically named are not negotiables. They are sin.



My point is that I don't believe it is _necessarily_ a sin to watch, read, or listen to something in which sin is portrayed. For example, if I sit down to watch a movie and midway through a character curses or drinks too much, it is not necessarily a sinful act on my part--even if I knew that would happen. 

Watching, reading, or listening to something is not where sin occurs. Rather, it is what is going on in one's heart.



> At least Lot was vexed in his spirit. And if something vex's your spirit how could you in good conscience before man and God say this is a matter of Liberty?



I don't think you are giving me the benefit of the doubt, at least in how you interpret what I posted. Never did I suggest that it's OK to go against one's conscience. Never did I suggest that liberty means getting to be entertained by whatever you want.


----------



## deleteduser99

MarieP said:


> I have seen a trend lately of professing Christians noting that they like "Family Guy." From my understanding, it mocks the Christian faith and is the epitome of coarse jesting. Is this a correct understanding of the show? From what I've heard, it went off the air because even non-Christians thought it was too over the edge. Am I wrong? If I'm not, why is it such an appeal to professing Christians lately, particularly the teen and college crowd?



I've seen the commercials, saw one full episode (the Star Wars episode), a few clips here and there, and had listened to what others have said about it. It's a grief to the Holy Spirit for a Christian to be entertained by it.



Tripel said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violations of the 2nd and 3rd commandment are *always sin* (the show regularly violates these with their supposed “Jesus” character), not an issue of Christian liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violations of _any_ of the commandments are always sin. But this topic is not about whether or not _we_ can engage in a certain sin. Rather, we are discussing sin that is portrayed in media, and to what extent we can be entertained by that piece of media.
> 
> I agree with Rae. It might be a really bad idea to watch Family Guy, but I don't think you can say that across the board it is sinful for someone to watch it. Just like I don't think you can say it is absolutely sinful for anyone to watch a whole host of things. Christian liberty DOES come into play here, but as Rae has said, that doesn't mean we are saying it's OK for everyone to go out and watch it. It's clearly not.
> 
> If someone is going to argue that it's sinful to watch Family Guy because it portrays sin, then he'd be implying that it's sinful for anyone to watch anything that portrays any sin. I don't think that's a line we can draw, because Scripture does not. We have liberty, _not_ to watch whatever we want, but rather to use discernment and wisdom while weighing the pros and cons of a particular piece of entertainment.
> 
> Someone mentioned iron sharpens iron. That's exactly right. It is good and helpful to receive input from others regarding the dangers of a certain movie, book, TV show, or anything else. But what is not helpful is to say that anyone who watches ____________ is absolutely engaging in sin.
Click to expand...


Let's put this another way, if I may: Which of the sins portrayed on the show--swearing, blasphemy, mockery of Christ, coarse jesting, matricide, sexual perversion (including homosexuality and bestiality)--do you have the right to watch for entertainment as a matter of Christian liberty?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Tripel said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Daniel,
> God thinks it is okay if you set p0rn, blasphemy, idolatry, drunkenness, adultery, bestiality, thievery, bearing false witness, a breaking of every command constantly in front of your eyes and those around you in the supposed name of Liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is what you gained from my post, it is a gross misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does this label of Liberty come from? Liberty expresses things that aren't sin. The stuff I specifically named are not negotiables. They are sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is that I don't believe it is _necessarily_ a sin to watch, read, or listen to something in which sin is portrayed. For example, if I sit down to watch a movie and midway through a character curses or drinks too much, it is not necessarily a sinful act on my part--even if I knew that would happen.
> 
> Watching, reading, or listening to something is not where sin occurs. Rather, it is what is going on in one's heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Lot was vexed in his spirit. And if something vex's your spirit how could you in good conscience before man and God say this is a matter of Liberty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you are giving me the benefit of the doubt, at least in how you interpret what I posted. Never did I suggest that it's OK to go against one's conscience. Never did I suggest that liberty means getting to be entertained by whatever you want.
Click to expand...


But we are talking about a specific show and specific content that most of us know about. I am sorry if I misread your intent. I personally have gotten up and walked out in the middle of perverseness and nudity displayed. Even during the stupidity of stupid drunkenness.


----------



## Tripel

Harley said:


> Let's put this another way, if I may: Which of the sins portrayed on the show--swearing, blasphemy, mockery of Christ, coarse jesting, matricide, sexual perversion (including homosexuality and bestiality)--do you have the right to watch for entertainment as a matter of Christian liberty?



All of them. And none of them. 
Again, it is not _necessarily_ sinful to see sin being portrayed in entertainment. Is it unquestionably sinful for me to watch a movie where a man swears? I don't think it is. _Could_ it be sinful to watch such a movie? Yes, it _could_ be. It depends on what is going on inside the viewer's heart.

Some people might be able to watch a movie that has an instance of sin without their heart being negatively affected. Others may sin in their hearts by seeing such a movie, and in that case they should refrain. That is called a matter of liberty. Not the liberty to watch whatever filth you want, but the liberty to watch what does not cause you to sin.


----------



## LawrenceU

What about Ps. 101.3: I will set before my eyes no vile thing. . .? Does that not have bearing on this matter?


----------



## Tripel

PuritanCovenanter said:


> But we are talking about a specific show and specific content that most of us know about.



Very true. I admit that there is content on The Family Guy that I believe to be inappropriate for entertainment. But as Rae mentioned, there is some variance among Family Guy content from episode to episode, season to season. 

I'm not looking to turn this debate into a breakdown of each episode to determine which parts are undoubtedly heinous and which are acceptable. My point is that I don't think it is helpful to say that across the board it is sinful to watch any Family Guy. I think it would be better stated that extreme caution is needed regarding the program, due to a lot of garbage. You could even ague that it is unwise to try to filter through it all.

I just think we could all use a little less "I don't see how any Christian could ________________________!"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I don't think any of the episodes have once commended the obedience of any commandment of Scripture. I haven't seen them all nor do I think anyone should go through them to try to pick out the possible good in them. I am not sure there is any good in them. Why waist time looking for it when it most likely isn't there. Why put a stumbling block of acceptance in the path of others so that they can become sensitized to accept this vile stuff? It is worthless and there is nothing redeemable about it character wise, time wise, or thinking wise. It violates the prescription of Philippians 4:8, Romans 12:1,2, and Ephesians 4:22,23 and many other passages to the max.


----------



## Frosty

The show is blasphemous, I'm not sure anyone is debating that. Is it permissible to watch such a thing and find enjoyment in it? Even if it was permissible, and I'm not sure that it is, the next question must be asked: Is it beneficial in any way to watch something that is promotes blasphemy, even though every single episode may not? I don't think so.

Marie, to directly address your original questions: 1) Yes, your view of the show is an accurate one, and 2) it is popular, even amongst Christians, because of its edgy humor that often aims to make fun of the establishment. The Christian establishment, the Hollywood establishment, the special needs establishment, any and every establishment.

A test I try to put myself through, although I do this imperfectly I am sure: Would I want my kids (don't have any yet) watching the show or movie when I am not around? Would I want my wife to watch this show? Would I want my two younger sisters (21 and 23) watching this show?

The original question was not about whether or not every single episode of Family Guy was appropriate or not. It was more directed toward the series in general. 

When I hang out with people who are drunkards and blasphemers, I doubt that they are drunk and blaspheming the Lord every moment and instance I hang out with them. Does that make it appropriate for a Christian to spend time with them? No.

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




PuritanCovenanter said:


> I don't think any of the episodes have once commended the obedience of any commandment of Scripture. I haven't seen them all nor do I think anyone should go through them to try to pick out the possible good in them. I am not sure there is any good in them. Why waist time looking for it when it most likely isn't there. Why put a stumbling block of acceptance in the path of others so that they can become sensitized to accept this vile stuff? It is worthless and there is nothing redeemable about it character wise, time wise, or thinking wise. It violates the prescription of Philippians 4:8, Romans 12:1,2, and Ephesians 4:22,23 and many other passages to the max.



Well put, Randy.


----------



## Rufus

JonathanHunt said:


> The BBC shows family guy here, and they bleep out the worst language and cut the worst scenes - I think some people would be amazed/horrified if they watched it uncut.



I guess a  for the BBC.


----------



## Kim G

It might also be asked WHY the show portrays the sins it does. A show with a drunk character can show the devastating results of drunkeness. A sexually-loose character can learn the damage that sin causes in mind and body. But the purpose of shows like _Family Guy_, _Two and a Half Men_, etc. is to make you laugh at sin. Only fools make a mock at sin.


----------



## Phil D.

It seems appropriate here on the PB to consider what a real-life Puritan had to say about Christians and worldly entertainments (or rather pursuing better alternatives):

"[O that] we might be oftener seeing what they are doing in heaven, and our hearts more frequently upon our sweet treasure above. We smell of the smoke of this lower house of the earth, because our hearts and our thoughts are here. If we could haunt up with God, we should smell of heaven and of our country above; and we should look like our country, and like strangers, or people not born or brought up hereaway. Our crosses would not bite upon us if we were heavenly-minded." 

I don't quote Samuel Rutherford because I personally live up to this lofty ideal. No, I am quite convicted by this great Presbyterian's wisdom. "Change my heart, O God..."


----------



## Marrow Man

Thanks for posting that, Phil. That's a challenging quote from Rutherford.

Sometimes Christians can watch movies and TV shows and not necessarily know what is to be expected (even though the rating systems attempt to do this). The Missus and I were watching a Hollywood movie recently (one of the Oscar-nominated movies from last year) and were shocked, about midway through to see a very graphic homosexual love scene. It completely ruined the remainder of the movie for me (and it wasn't that great of a story, although it was well-acted).

Daniel is correct in saying that God looks to the heart and we spend to much time looking at the externals. But there is no surprise with the Family Guy; the show is built upon irreverent course jesting. There was a time in which I watched the show, but I witnessed one of the blasphemy episodes and that was enough for me. It is best avoided by Christians.


----------



## deleteduser99

LawrenceU said:


> What about Ps. 101.3: I will set before my eyes no vile thing. . .? Does that not have bearing on this matter?



Agreed.



Tripel said:


> Harley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put this another way, if I may: Which of the sins portrayed on the show--swearing, blasphemy, mockery of Christ, coarse jesting, matricide, sexual perversion (including homosexuality and bestiality)--do you have the right to watch for entertainment as a matter of Christian liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them. And none of them.
> Again, it is not _necessarily_ sinful to see sin being portrayed in entertainment. Is it unquestionably sinful for me to watch a movie where a man swears? I don't think it is. _Could_ it be sinful to watch such a movie? Yes, it _could_ be. It depends on what is going on inside the viewer's heart.
> 
> Some people might be able to watch a movie that has an instance of sin without their heart being negatively affected. Others may sin in their hearts by seeing such a movie, and in that case they should refrain. That is called a matter of liberty. Not the liberty to watch whatever filth you want, but the liberty to watch what does not cause you to sin.
Click to expand...


To not hate what God hates is sin. If you hate it, why would you watch it?

And no one can use the excuse, "It does not negatively affect me." The fact is that "the heart is deceitful above all things, and is desperately sick; who can understand it?" (Jeremiah 17:9 ESV). The truth is that the show has more power over you than you believe it does, yet what's lacking is for the opportunity for it to show itself, and I say that because I know myself. If knowing myself adds up to anything, it is absolutely impossible to sit and tolerate sin, whether in act or in presentation, without growing cold to it, or somehow finding it more acceptable. It's not legalism at all, but takes seriously that we in our natural flesh are God's enemies, and the flesh is always looking for that opportunity to defy Him. Subtle sin even has the power to kill in this manner, but we are talking about a show that does not even conceal the sin, but presses the boundaries to make it shocking. There is no way you or any other Christian can be "unaffected."


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Rutherford was consistent with friends (in the letter cited by Phil D.) and before rulers. Here is what he preached to the English House of Lords in 1645 (text from a forthcoming Naphtali Press title):

(4) The more you converse with Christ, the more you partake of heaven. To be yourself is to be in ill company. To be with the world rubs rust on you. To be with Christ leaves a smell of heaven, and a dye and color of another world on you that you shall never rub off. To touch perfume and sweet ointments leaves a witness behind it. None can preach nor suffer, but such as have been with Christ to see and hear. You may be called to a bloody death for Christ. I pray you ask when were you last with Christ, and how oft were you with him, or were you ever with him?
...
[4] All of us generally fail in the bad husbanding of time. We are a-dying ere we know for what end we live. Imagine a master sends his servant to a great city with a written paper containing business of great concernment, having alotted to him the space of ten sandglasses to dispatch them all. Should he for the space of the first nine hours fall a-drinking with his drunken companions, and go up and down to behold all the novelties of the city, he should break trust. Alas, is not this world like a great exchange? Our paper contains the business of a great kingdom up above, the honor and glory of our Lord, our redemption through Christ, a treaty of everlasting peace. The time of infancy and childhood slips over, and we know not the end of our creation. Youth-head and man’s age like a proud meadow, green, fair, delightful today, and tomorrow hay, casts blossoms and flowers, and with one little stride skips over our span length of time, and we go through the exchange to buy frothy honor, rotten pleasure, and when the last hour is come, we scarce read our master’s paper. We barter one nothing-creature with another. Alas, it is but a poor reckoning that a natural man can make, who can say no more at his death, _but I have eaten, drunken, slept, waked, dreamed and sinned, for the space of sixty or seventy years, and that is all. _Time like a long swift sliding river, runs through the city from the creation, when God first set the horologe a-going, to the day of Christ’s second coming, this river slides through our fingers. We eat, drink, sleep, sport, laugh, buy, sell, speak, breath, die in a moment. Every gasp of air is a flux of our minute’s time sliding into eternity.

Samuel Rutherford, "A Sermon Preached before the Right Honorable, the House of Lords, at their Monthly Fast, June 25, 1645, in the Abbey Church at Westminster," in *Sermons Preached before the English Houses of Parliament by the Scottish Commissioners to the Westminster Assembly of Divines 1643–1645.* Alexander Henderson • Robert Baillie • George Gillespie • Samuel Rutherford. 
Edited by Chris Coldwell, Introduction by Guy M. Richard (Naphtali Press: forthcoming, Fall 2011) 469–470, 472​ 


Phil D. said:


> It seems appropriate here on the PB to consider what a real-life Puritan had to say about Christians and worldly entertainments (or rather pursuing better alternatives):
> 
> "[O that] we might be oftener seeing what they are doing in heaven, and our hearts more frequently upon our sweet treasure above. We smell of the smoke of this lower house of the earth, because our hearts and our thoughts are here. If we could haunt up with God, we should smell of heaven and of our country above; and we should look like our country, and like strangers, or people not born or brought up hereaway. Our crosses would not bite upon us if we were heavenly-minded."
> 
> I don't quote Samuel Rutherford because I personally live up to this lofty ideal. No, I am quite convicted by this great Presbyterian's wisdom. "Change my heart, O God..."


----------



## BJClark

I haven't read all the responses, I've seen the show while changing channels..it offends my sensibilities, and I can't fathom why people find it 'funny'..


----------



## raekwon

Wow, look at how this discussion has blown up.

Anyway, only thing I'll say further is that I personally don't watch it much anymore, precisely because of the blasphemy of a few seasons ago. It was showing up in almost every episode, and was repulsive to me... not only as a Christian, but as a fan of comedy. New material, please!

But as I said, I disagree with the assertion that watching is always and only sin.

(But if you're a Star Wars fan, you really owe it to yourself to check out the Star Wars episodes. Very well done.)


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

I remember, back in the dark ages of college, I had to go watch "The Last Temptation of Christ" for a class. There were fundy church folks picketing the movie when I went into the coffee house where it was playing. I remember asking myself, "is it blasphemy to watch Jesus be tempted at his crucifiction to abondon the cross, marry Mary Magdalene, and live a normal life with a bunch of kids? Especially since he ultimately ends up choosing the cross (but barely)?" That movie, insidious as it was probably intended to be, at least made me think, consider the nature of temptation, and the dual nature of Christ, although it made me incredibly uncomfortable. The one episode I saw of Family Guy where they had "Jesus" doing magic tricks at a birthday party did not make me think or consider theology, it made me just change the channel once I figured out there was no "redemptive message" and just mocked the savior. Neither here nor there, just a stray thought.


----------



## Zenas

I'd just like to interject that by anyone's standards, it's bad television. The jokes that they make are frankly for stupid people. The writing lacks any semblance of wit or subtlety. They find a joke, run through the two or three methods of delivery that they have in their arsenal, and then repeat. There's only so many times Peter Griffin can awkwardly repeat the obvious over, and over for thirty second of the show before I just consider it to be dead air that they're straining to fill. 

They would be doing everyone a favor if they cancelled the show. Seth McFarlane needs to fade into obscurity with the creators of... well, I can't recall. I can't recall for good reason.


----------



## Rufus

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I remember, back in the dark ages of college, I had to go watch "The Last Temptation of Christ" for a class. There were fundy church folks picketing the movie when I went into the coffee house where it was playing. I remember asking myself, "is it blasphemy to watch Jesus be tempted at his crucifiction to abondon the cross, marry Mary Magdalene, and live a normal life with a bunch of kids? Especially since he ultimately ends up choosing the cross (but barely)?" That movie, insidious as it was probably intended to be, at least made me think, consider the nature of temptation, and the dual nature of Christ, although it made me incredibly uncomfortable. The one episode I saw of Family Guy where they had "Jesus" doing magic tricks at a birthday party did not make me think or consider theology, it made me just change the channel once I figured out there was no "redemptive message" and just mocked the savior. Neither here nor there, just a stray thought.



Was it a Christian or Secular college?


----------



## NaphtaliPress

My old church when still in the PCA brought a resolution to presbytery about that film; we posted it online (presbytery didn't go for it if I recall; one said 'we don't do movie reviews'). We were still getting hate mail now and then ten years plus later.
Faith Presbyterian Church Reformed


GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> I remember, back in the dark ages of college, I had to go watch "The Last Temptation of Christ" for a class. There were fundy church folks picketing the movie when I went into the coffee house where it was playing. I remember asking myself, "is it blasphemy to watch Jesus be tempted at his crucifiction to abondon the cross, marry Mary Magdalene, and live a normal life with a bunch of kids? Especially since he ultimately ends up choosing the cross (but barely)?" That movie, insidious as it was probably intended to be, at least made me think, consider the nature of temptation, and the dual nature of Christ, although it made me incredibly uncomfortable. The one episode I saw of Family Guy where they had "Jesus" doing magic tricks at a birthday party did not make me think or consider theology, it made me just change the channel once I figured out there was no "redemptive message" and just mocked the savior. Neither here nor there, just a stray thought.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Rufus said:


> GulfCoast Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember, back in the dark ages of college, I had to go watch "The Last Temptation of Christ" for a class. There were fundy church folks picketing the movie when I went into the coffee house where it was playing. I remember asking myself, "is it blasphemy to watch Jesus be tempted at his crucifiction to abondon the cross, marry Mary Magdalene, and live a normal life with a bunch of kids? Especially since he ultimately ends up choosing the cross (but barely)?" That movie, insidious as it was probably intended to be, at least made me think, consider the nature of temptation, and the dual nature of Christ, although it made me incredibly uncomfortable. The one episode I saw of Family Guy where they had "Jesus" doing magic tricks at a birthday party did not make me think or consider theology, it made me just change the channel once I figured out there was no "redemptive message" and just mocked the savior. Neither here nor there, just a stray thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a Christian or Secular college?
Click to expand...


Secular. Very secular.


----------



## "William The Baptist"

raekwon said:


> "William The Baptist" said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> (insert activity that falls within Christian liberty here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, but how do you define "Christian Liberty"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. It's the freedom that we have in Christ to make judgment calls regarding what we do or do not partake in, if it's not clearly delineated in Scripture as sinful. I look see this in Romans 14, among other places. I personally have a difficult time saying (or deducing from Scripture) that watching a show that contains some off-color humor as sinful.
> 
> That's certainly not to say that everyone should partake (just as some should not partake in, say, alcohol), but I can't tell EVERY Christian that they're sinning for doing so (just like with alcohol).
Click to expand...


It seems that such liberty focuses on man, what man wants, what man deems acceptable... all about man. Isn't liberty freedom from the curse of the law?-not liberty from the law. We are submitting either to God, or that which opposes God. That which we partake in is not neutral. It seems to me many Christians (not aiming this at you, more for discussion purposes) use such liberty to do what they wish... which subjugating ourselves to such worldliness and blatant wickedness is only desensitizing us-we are no longer shocked by sin. I know it has been true in my own life in years past, but only because of The Lord's grace and overwhelming conviction on my life have I become painfully aware of that which I used to be "numb" to! We are slaves, bondservants, to Christ, we are not our own, we were bought with a price; so we are either slaves to sin or slaves to Christ. We either have liberty to continue in sin, or liberty FROM sin (not TO sin). 

I see your parallel to alcohol, but I am cautious of such an approach. Alcohol is not sin. Drunkenness is clearly sin. Therefore you could never tell any Christian that is drinking alcohol that he/she is sinning, that is absurdity. If they stumble and it is a weakness, of course it is wise to abstain from it. However, there are boundaries such as, I am not yet 21 (only a couple of weeks!) and in the states it is not legal for me to drink (unless under parental supervision on private property), so it WOULD be a sin for me to drink-as I would be breaking the law. God has ordained such a legal system to be over me, albeit a very corrupt unbiblical one, but I still submit to its authority in as far as it does not go against scripture. I digress.

As for "watching" sin and not partaking in it, I would question why, as Christians, we would ever care to take our pleasure, enjoyment, and leisure time to bask in an medium that promotes and endorses such vulgarity and mocks God's law and truth for our amusement. Amuse, by the way, can be broken down to a - muse (against thinking/thought!); I wonder why we would wish to be amused by blatant sinful behaviors?

If presented in a biblically sound manner, where sin is wicked and abhorred, then I do not see how it could be wrong to incorporate that a book or movie (given it is not inappropriate). But, hollywood and most movies glorify sin, not abhor it.

Ultimately in light of the redemption at Calvary and all that God has done for us, (this is normally when I tell my friends in person, if the Almighty God of heaven knew me before the foundations of the world, chose me as His own, showed such incomprehensible kindness as to love me, but made a way for my to love Him by His atoning sacrifice and redemption work... not only did He know me, choose me, love me, redeem me, but He didn't leave me there but allowed lifelong sanctification!- with such unfathomable grace bestowed upon my life, how could I ever breathe or live steeped in selfishness?- in light of His grace, I am surrendered to such grace, by such grace!) I just don't see the point in debating Christian Liberty in a sense of how close can I get to sin without it actually being sin. I have a huge issue with that, maybe because it was so prevalent in my younger years in youth groups and the like.

No one is perfect. Myself probably more than I can bear to admit! I skimmed the posts and I did agree with a lot of the things you had to say.  (Esp your last post) Agreed, this discussion really blew up. Hope my post wasn't too  !!


----------



## MICWARFIELD

I think it's a very funny show, but I rarely watch it anymore. It's gotten much worse than it once was. Every now and then, my wife will turn it on, but we turn it off if it gets blasphemous. One reason she likes to occasionally watch it, is that a close relative of ours is one of the main artists for the show. He has also worked on King Of The Hill, Avatar, and some others. I rarely watch TV, other than the news ( I would much rather be reading a good book ), but I do like King Of The Hill. It's much cleaner, and I don't really find anything offensive about it (other than their female United Methodist minister).

By the way, I remember talking with our relative a few years back, and he himself was actually becoming quite conflicted about drawing for The Family Guy. He's a Christian, and was really struggling with the direction the show was heading in. I'm not sure whether he ended up quitting his job or not.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

[/COLOR]


NaphtaliPress said:


> My old church when still in the PCA brought a resolution to presbytery about that film; we posted it online (presbytery didn't go for it if I recall; one said 'we don't do movie reviews'). We were still getting hate mail now and then ten years plus later.
> Faith Presbyterian Church Reformed
> 
> 
> GulfCoast Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember, back in the dark ages of college, I had to go watch "The Last Temptation of Christ" for a class. There were fundy church folks picketing the movie when I went into the coffee house where it was playing. I remember asking myself, "is it blasphemy to watch Jesus be tempted at his crucifiction to abondon the cross, marry Mary Magdalene, and live a normal life with a bunch of kids? Especially since he ultimately ends up choosing the cross (but barely)?" That movie, insidious as it was probably intended to be, at least made me think, consider the nature of temptation, and the dual nature of Christ, although it made me incredibly uncomfortable. The one episode I saw of Family Guy where they had "Jesus" doing magic tricks at a birthday party did not make me think or consider theology, it made me just change the channel once I figured out there was no "redemptive message" and just mocked the savior. Neither here nor there, just a stray thought.
Click to expand...


Lest anyone misunderstand, I very much do NOT recomend that movie.


----------



## ac7k

Andres said:


> I will admit I used to watch it several years ago until my conscience wouldn't let me any longer. I have since repented. Yes, it's a blasphemous show indeed. I can remember episodes with a character supposed to be Christ and he would do all manner of stupid, blasphemous things. There is absolutely no excuse for a Christian to watch this show.



I agree with Andrew... There is nothing beneficial for a Christian to watch it. Downright awful, I would not allow it in my house.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647

Let me make it as black and white as I can. I could justify watching p0rnography using some of the lines of reasoning I've seen presented here in this thread for "Christian liberty." 'Well, I just watch for an artistic rendition of love between a man and a woman and I think about it only in artistic terms. Sure, it is sinful and the creation of it was for nothing but Godless ends, but that doesn't mean that I can't watch it and "understand" the world around me without polluting myself. And besides, it can show me how to redemptively enjoy Biblical sexual relations if I just glean the "common grace" portrayed on screen.' Guys, see this for what it is. You've created a license for sin and a big "neutral zone" for indulging in the things of this world for the sake of "art" and "redeeming" a patently sinful thing. I would wager that there are only a handful of episodes that have a foundation on anything more than a purely hedonistic and vile. That is why I hate the broad brush stroke that "art" paints- anything portrayed "artistically" automatically gets a pass on the grounds that it is art! I don't want naked bodies, God's name taken in vain, His image portrayed ("negatively" or "positively"), murder displayed, etc, etc. God hates these things and so must I.

Here is my only concession - if someone can honestly say, the ones I watch have been edited for sinful content and I watch only those with enjoyment. Fine. Christian liberty, absolutely. But don't give me this, "I can watch sin glorified, enjoy it and God doesn't mind!!!" Matthew 5:19 "Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven..." Honestly, I would recommend if you are enjoying sinful portrayals of whatever stripe that you should put yourself under the care of your elders immediately for your soul is in peril.


----------



## Zenas

AlexanderHenderson1647 said:


> Let me make it as black and white as I can. I could justify watching p0rnography using some of the lines of reasoning I've seen presented here in this thread for "Christian liberty." 'Well, I just watch for an artistic rendition of love between a man and a woman and I think about it only in artistic terms. Sure, it is sinful and the creation of it was for nothing but Godless ends, but that doesn't mean that I can't watch it and "understand" the world around me without polluting myself. And besides, it can show me how to redemptively enjoy Biblical sexual relations if I just glean the "common grace" portrayed on screen.' Guys, see this for what it is. You've created a license for sin and a big "neutral zone" for indulging in the things of this world for the sake of "art" and "redeeming" a patently sinful thing. I would wager that there are only a handful of episodes that have a foundation on anything more than a purely hedonistic and vile. That is why I hate the broad brush stroke that "art" paints- anything portrayed "artistically" automatically gets a pass on the grounds that it is art! I don't want naked bodies, God's name taken in vain, His image portrayed ("negatively" or "positively"), murder displayed, etc, etc. God hates these things and so must I.
> 
> Here is my only concession - if someone can honestly say, the ones I watch have been edited for sinful content and I watch only those with enjoyment. Fine. Christian liberty, absolutely. But don't give me this, "I can watch sin glorified, enjoy it and God doesn't mind!!!" Matthew 5:19 "Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven..." Honestly, I would recommend if you are enjoying sinful portrayals of whatever stripe that you should put yourself under the care of your elders immediately for your soul is in peril.



Taking your view to it's logical end, you are not permitted to read fictions books which contain any deviation from God's Law. If someone breaks the Sabbath in the book, you're engaging in the same behavior you're accusing those who watch Family Guy of. 

I am not necessarily disagreeing with you in the conclusion. The road that you're using to get there seems way off track though. Obviously, there must be some reason why watching a show like Family Guy ought to be avoided without forbidding being exposed to fiction or comedy.


----------



## yoyoceramic

PuritanCovenanter said:


> So Daniel,
> God thinks it is okay if you set p0rn, blasphemy, idolatry, drunkenness, adultery, bestiality, thievery, bearing false witness, a breaking of every command constantly in front of your eyes and those around you in the supposed name of Liberty? Where does this label of Liberty come from? Liberty expresses things that aren't sin. The stuff I specifically named are not negotiables. They are sin. At least Lot was vexed in his spirit. And if something vex's your spirit how could you in good conscience before man and God say this is a matter of Liberty?



Isn't the Old Testament full of this stuff? We still read the Old Testament don't we?


----------



## Scottish Lass

yoyoceramic said:


> Isn't the Old Testament full of this stuff? We still read the Old Testament don't we?



And each event in the OT points to God and His glory. _Family Guy_ does not.


----------



## JennyG

I've fortunately never seen that show, so I never had to give it up. Other things I have had to. Philippians 4 v 8 says,
._..whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things._
I don't think many shows qualify as things to be "thought on", by that rule.
Maybe  but it seems to me a compelling enough reason also for not watching eg Friends or Red Dwarf, clever and funny though they both are - and for not reading xkcd


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

yoyoceramic said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Daniel,
> God thinks it is okay if you set p0rn, blasphemy, idolatry, drunkenness, adultery, bestiality, thievery, bearing false witness, a breaking of every command constantly in front of your eyes and those around you in the supposed name of Liberty? Where does this label of Liberty come from? Liberty expresses things that aren't sin. The stuff I specifically named are not negotiables. They are sin. At least Lot was vexed in his spirit. And if something vex's your spirit how could you in good conscience before man and God say this is a matter of Liberty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the Old Testament full of this stuff? We still read the Old Testament don't we?
Click to expand...


It isn't the same. It rebukes it and uses it in a way that is God honoring. The Bible is a book about people who are bad and need rebuking. It doesn't glorify sin but shows what it looks like before God. Family Guy doesn't.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647

Zenas said:


> AlexanderHenderson1647 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make it as black and white as I can. I could justify watching p0rnography using some of the lines of reasoning I've seen presented here in this thread for "Christian liberty." 'Well, I just watch for an artistic rendition of love between a man and a woman and I think about it only in artistic terms. Sure, it is sinful and the creation of it was for nothing but Godless ends, but that doesn't mean that I can't watch it and "understand" the world around me without polluting myself. And besides, it can show me how to redemptively enjoy Biblical sexual relations if I just glean the "common grace" portrayed on screen.' Guys, see this for what it is. You've created a license for sin and a big "neutral zone" for indulging in the things of this world for the sake of "art" and "redeeming" a patently sinful thing. I would wager that there are only a handful of episodes that have a foundation on anything more than a purely hedonistic and vile. That is why I hate the broad brush stroke that "art" paints- anything portrayed "artistically" automatically gets a pass on the grounds that it is art! I don't want naked bodies, God's name taken in vain, His image portrayed ("negatively" or "positively"), murder displayed, etc, etc. God hates these things and so must I.
> 
> Here is my only concession - if someone can honestly say, the ones I watch have been edited for sinful content and I watch only those with enjoyment. Fine. Christian liberty, absolutely. But don't give me this, "I can watch sin glorified, enjoy it and God doesn't mind!!!" Matthew 5:19 "Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven..." Honestly, I would recommend if you are enjoying sinful portrayals of whatever stripe that you should put yourself under the care of your elders immediately for your soul is in peril.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking your view to it's logical end, you are not permitted to read fictions books which contain any deviation from God's Law. If someone breaks the Sabbath in the book, you're engaging in the same behavior you're accusing those who watch Family Guy of.
> 
> I am not necessarily disagreeing with you in the conclusion. The road that you're using to get there seems way off track though. Obviously, there must be some reason why watching a show like Family Guy ought to be avoided without forbidding being exposed to fiction or comedy.
Click to expand...


I hope I'm not being confusing. My point is not that something bad can't be presented to a degree or even implied in fiction/art. But overt glorification and jesting as the context is a compromise of the Christ's higher call. I don't think that it is the "logical conclusion" that one must not ever reference things, like your example Sabbath breaking, but if there was a show that glorified it, then yes, I'd say flee the temptation of begin allured by glorifying one of the things God hate. Think about it. I think you've understood my point wrong.

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




Zenas said:


> AlexanderHenderson1647 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make it as black and white as I can. I could justify watching p0rnography using some of the lines of reasoning I've seen presented here in this thread for "Christian liberty." 'Well, I just watch for an artistic rendition of love between a man and a woman and I think about it only in artistic terms. Sure, it is sinful and the creation of it was for nothing but Godless ends, but that doesn't mean that I can't watch it and "understand" the world around me without polluting myself. And besides, it can show me how to redemptively enjoy Biblical sexual relations if I just glean the "common grace" portrayed on screen.' Guys, see this for what it is. You've created a license for sin and a big "neutral zone" for indulging in the things of this world for the sake of "art" and "redeeming" a patently sinful thing. I would wager that there are only a handful of episodes that have a foundation on anything more than a purely hedonistic and vile. That is why I hate the broad brush stroke that "art" paints- anything portrayed "artistically" automatically gets a pass on the grounds that it is art! I don't want naked bodies, God's name taken in vain, His image portrayed ("negatively" or "positively"), murder displayed, etc, etc. God hates these things and so must I.
> 
> Here is my only concession - if someone can honestly say, the ones I watch have been edited for sinful content and I watch only those with enjoyment. Fine. Christian liberty, absolutely. But don't give me this, "I can watch sin glorified, enjoy it and God doesn't mind!!!" Matthew 5:19 "Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven..." Honestly, I would recommend if you are enjoying sinful portrayals of whatever stripe that you should put yourself under the care of your elders immediately for your soul is in peril.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking your view to it's logical end, you are not permitted to read fictions books which contain any deviation from God's Law. If someone breaks the Sabbath in the book, you're engaging in the same behavior you're accusing those who watch Family Guy of.
> 
> I am not necessarily disagreeing with you in the conclusion. The road that you're using to get there seems way off track though. Obviously, there must be some reason why watching a show like Family Guy ought to be avoided without forbidding being exposed to fiction or comedy.
Click to expand...


I hope I'm not being confusing. My point is not that something bad can't be presented to a degree or even implied in fiction/art. But overt glorification and jesting as the context is a compromise of the Christ's higher call. I don't think that it is the "logical conclusion" that one must not ever reference things, like your example Sabbath breaking, but if there was a show that glorified it, then yes, I'd say flee the temptation of begin allured by glorifying one of the things God hate. Think about it. I think you've understood my point wrong.


----------



## jennywigg

Kim G said:


> It might also be asked WHY the show portrays the sins it does. A show with a drunk character can show the devastating results of drunkeness. A sexually-loose character can learn the damage that sin causes in mind and body. But the purpose of shows like _Family Guy_, _Two and a Half Men_, etc. is to make you laugh at sin. Only fools make a mock at sin.



Just what I was thinking but couldn't put into words. Folks are making the point that we can watch sin without sinning ourselves. That's true, if we're "observing" someone sinning, even on a movie or t.v. show. But to watch and laugh along with people who are grossly sinning is, to me, giving a big thumbs-up to the sin.

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




Zenas said:


> AlexanderHenderson1647 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make it as black and white as I can. I could justify watching p0rnography using some of the lines of reasoning I've seen presented here in this thread for "Christian liberty." 'Well, I just watch for an artistic rendition of love between a man and a woman and I think about it only in artistic terms. Sure, it is sinful and the creation of it was for nothing but Godless ends, but that doesn't mean that I can't watch it and "understand" the world around me without polluting myself. And besides, it can show me how to redemptively enjoy Biblical sexual relations if I just glean the "common grace" portrayed on screen.' Guys, see this for what it is. You've created a license for sin and a big "neutral zone" for indulging in the things of this world for the sake of "art" and "redeeming" a patently sinful thing. I would wager that there are only a handful of episodes that have a foundation on anything more than a purely hedonistic and vile. That is why I hate the broad brush stroke that "art" paints- anything portrayed "artistically" automatically gets a pass on the grounds that it is art! I don't want naked bodies, God's name taken in vain, His image portrayed ("negatively" or "positively"), murder displayed, etc, etc. God hates these things and so must I.
> 
> Here is my only concession - if someone can honestly say, the ones I watch have been edited for sinful content and I watch only those with enjoyment. Fine. Christian liberty, absolutely. But don't give me this, "I can watch sin glorified, enjoy it and God doesn't mind!!!" Matthew 5:19 "Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven..." Honestly, I would recommend if you are enjoying sinful portrayals of whatever stripe that you should put yourself under the care of your elders immediately for your soul is in peril.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking your view to it's logical end, you are not permitted to read fictions books which contain any deviation from God's Law. If someone breaks the Sabbath in the book, you're engaging in the same behavior you're accusing those who watch Family Guy of.
> 
> I am not necessarily disagreeing with you in the conclusion. The road that you're using to get there seems way off track though. Obviously, there must be some reason why watching a show like Family Guy ought to be avoided without forbidding being exposed to fiction or comedy.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry...that is a horrible comparison. Reading or watching a book/show in which someone sins is completely different from being entertained/enjoying/laughing at the sin that's being portrayed. And for anyone who wants to claim, "I'm not laughing at the actual sinful parts...just the clean parts," who are you fooling?

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------


----------



## steadfast7

I'm becoming convinced that delighting, laughing at, and being entertained by sin is wrong, but that is not the only reason people watch movies/television and listen to music. There are educational as well as culturo-redemptive aspects as well. Again, my example of film rating boards in the US and the Christians who sit on them to the glory of God.


----------



## JoannaV

Rufus said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BBC shows family guy here, and they bleep out the worst language and cut the worst scenes - I think some people would be amazed/horrified if they watched it uncut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess a  for the BBC.
Click to expand...


Antenna tv here censor it too, though I don't know to what degree. But I know from google that at least occasionally there will be scenes on the Cartoon Network which aren't shown on Fox.


----------



## PatrickTMcWilliams

I must say that I have been convicted by reading this discussion. Thanks to all.


----------



## Andres

Tripel said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violations of the 2nd and 3rd commandment are *always sin* (the show regularly violates these with their supposed “Jesus” character), not an issue of Christian liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violations of _any_ of the commandments are always sin. But this topic is not about whether or not _we_ can engage in a certain sin. Rather, we are discussing sin that is portrayed in media, and to what extent we can be entertained by that piece of media.
Click to expand...


No, I see the 2nd and 3rd violations differently than I do the other 8 commandments. THis is why I specifically reference those two. I recently watched a film about a group of guys who robbed banks. Obviously stealing is a violation of the 8th commandment, however watching a film where this is portrayed is not a sin in my opinion. I know it's false. No one is really stealing. My conscience was not bothered by the viewing of pretend stealing one bit. However, viewing a purported image of Christ is _ALWAYS _a violation of the 2nd commandment. Hearing the Lord's name taken in vain is _ALWAYS _a violation of the 3rd commandment. These two violations regularly occur on the show, that is why the show is sinful.


----------



## Dennis1963

Andres said:


> I will admit I used to watch it several years ago until my conscience wouldn't let me any longer. I have since repented. Yes, it's a blasphemous show indeed. I can remember episodes with a character supposed to be Christ and he would do all manner of stupid, blasphemous things. There is absolutely no excuse for a Christian to watch this show.


I agree.
Also, this show is blatant in these things, they don't even try to hide anything. It make one wonder about those more sneaky ones.


----------



## FCC

“Let us abridge ourselves in the use of things which are in their own nature indifferent. He who will go to the utmost length of his rope will easily break it. It is difficult to know where that which is lawful ends and that which is sinful begins. He who will always go as far as he may go shall sometimes go further than he ought to go. How much safer is it to keep a foot within our limits than to go an inch beyond them? Better do less than is lawful than what is sinful.” Vincent Alsop, Practical Godliness, page 46


----------



## kvanlaan

> Watching, reading, or listening to something is not where sin occurs. Rather, it is what is going on in one's heart.



If I go to a strip club and can honestly say that I am not tempted to lust after these women (perhaps my besetting sin du jour is gluttony and lust is not something that I have a problem with), does it make it OK for me to go there and enjoy the dance moves? The sin is in the lusting and not the watching, correct?

(Just to be clear, I feel that a 'gentlemen's club' is no place for a Christian. Just want to be clear...)


----------



## JoannaV

Andres said:


> However, viewing a purported image of Christ is _ALWAYS _a violation of the 2nd commandment. Hearing the Lord's name taken in vain is _ALWAYS _a violation of the 3rd commandment.



Hearing the Lord's name taken in vain, or choosing to hear it? I guess I'm thinking about when I lived in the city, and to have avoided hearing other people take the Lord's name in vain would have involved staying inside all the time.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

kvanlaan said:


> Watching, reading, or listening to something is not where sin occurs. Rather, it is what is going on in one's heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to a strip club and can honestly say that I am not tempted to lust after these women (perhaps my besetting sin du jour is gluttony and lust is not something that I have a problem with), does it make it OK for me to go there and enjoy the dance moves? The sin is in the lusting and not the watching, correct?
> 
> (Just to be clear, I feel that a 'gentlemen's club' is no place for a Christian. Just want to be clear...)
Click to expand...


I know you are being provocative here. At least I hope so. There are quite a few verses in the scripture about viewing nakedness. When you view the nakedness of another maiden you are viewing her father's nakedness also according to Scripture. And if I remember correctly that is a no no unless there is espousal. Maybe I am incorrect.


----------



## Tripel

kvanlaan said:


> Watching, reading, or listening to something is not where sin occurs. Rather, it is what is going on in one's heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to a strip club and can honestly say that I am not tempted to lust after these women (perhaps my besetting sin du jour is gluttony and lust is not something that I have a problem with), does it make it OK for me to go there and enjoy the dance moves? The sin is in the lusting and not the watching, correct?
> 
> (Just to be clear, I feel that a 'gentlemen's club' is no place for a Christian. Just want to be clear...)
Click to expand...


There are more problems than lust at work in a man's heart if he goes to such clubs. So no, I'd say that is not OK. 

I didn't engage in this debate in order to justify anything--I want to make that clear. I'm not justifying Family Guy or anything else. Rather, I'm trying to make the focus less about what is in front of our eyes and in our ears, and more about what is in our hearts when we pursue those things.


----------



## athanatos

I don't really watch TV, so by implication I don't watch Family Guy, King of the Hill, or South Park. I've seen all of them before. South Park and Family Guy the most. They give insight to modern Western culture 9namely, American) and the common view of religion. This can give a helpful critique to either. Sometimes having the Christian/religious caricature stare at you on the screen is what you need to see your own sin. But most of the time, the good insight is outweighed by the bad everything else.


----------



## Andres

athanatos said:


> Sometimes having the Christian/religious caricature stare at you on the screen is what you need to see your own sin.



I thought that was what The Law is for?


----------



## ZackF

I thought about replying quickly but some might find me casting stones where I shouldn't. My wife and I find_ Family Guy_ vile and offensive. However, we both immensely enjoy _Scrubs_. I think the shows are miles apart in merit and entertainment value but I imagine some here disagree.

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------




JoannaV said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, viewing a purported image of Christ is _ALWAYS _a violation of the 2nd commandment. Hearing the Lord's name taken in vain is _ALWAYS _a violation of the 3rd commandment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hearing the Lord's name taken in vain, or choosing to hear it? I guess I'm thinking about when I lived in the city, and to have avoided hearing other people take the Lord's name in vain would have involved staying inside all the time.
Click to expand...


I would need to avoid countless family members including many first degree ones.


----------



## athanatos

Andres said:


> athanatos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes having the Christian/religious caricature stare at you on the screen is what you need to see your own sin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was what The Law is for?
Click to expand...

My point is that modern Pharisees (for example) look a little different, and some shows help us see a current or common manifestation because it is in our context.


----------



## ReformedChristian

I find many of the things of family guy distasteful it is not just the mere fact they mock Christ by showing scenes of him engaging in sexual perversion but the Mockery of the sanctity of life. an example they were making fun of Euthanasia at rhe expense of Terry Schivos death disturbing and disrespectful.

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------

But then my arguement is two fold I guess one could use the program as a lesson to preach the gospel to the extend n explaining how far man will go in his Depravity.


----------

